# New Mini poodle



## I<3minipoodle (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

I was wondering if you guys had any advice for a first-time mini poodle owner in terms of the best food brands? I have done some research and Orijen seems to be quiet good but I wanted to see if there are any other non-grain brands that others recommend for poodle puppies! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

Congrats on your mini poo! I feed commercial raw food now to my oversized toy, Vontae. But for my previous dog Moses, a sheltie, and for the first six months after I got Vontae, I fed Orijen; it's considered a high-quality kibble food. Other "premium" brands that I can think of, off the top of my head, include:

Taste of the Wild
Nature's Variety
Wellness
Earthborn Holistic

This is obviously not an exhaustive list, and the "best" is different from dog to dog. You can also look up Dogfoodadvisor.com to see which brands are rated high.

Good luck!

Kevin


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You might want to check out Dog Food Advisor for ideas. https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Sometimes Orijen and (sister food) Acana can be a little too high in protein for dogs (particularly when you are feeding higher volumes to growing pups) and cause loose stool, so if you do end up feeding it keep that in mind. My older dog does really well on Acana, but my spoo pup was not able to handle Orijen or subsequently Acana.

To get Shae digestively sorted out, I switched her to Fromm 4 Star Duck and Sweet Potato (this has quite a bit of grain in it). This was good for her digestion and straightened her right out, but her teeth have started plaquing up despite brushing and only being on the food for a little over a month. Have switched her this week to a grain free Fromm formula to see if that makes a difference. If that doesn't work, will have to try something else.

Every dog is different and the key is to find what works for the individual dog. Sometimes it is a bit of trial and error.

I really find dogfoodadvisor a good resource to use as a way to make a pool of "the best foods" to choose from.


----------



## patience (Oct 23, 2016)

HI, I have a mini poodle too. I have read to stay away from food that has brewer's yeast and other yeasts because poodle can get bloat, and yeast can bloat. 
I currently feed her stella and chewy's kibble with purvita beef and lentils or venision and lentils mixed in with stella and chewy's tasty turkey broken up on top. I pput warm water in with her food. She eats it. but I have yet to find anything that she will eat consistently. I always go grain free no matter what though. She gobbles up her pup friend's Royal Canin when she visits that home; but I am reluctant to let her eat Royal Canin because of the yeast, corn and wheat gluten. Her dog does well on it though.
For example, this morning, I mixed up the above and she turned away. So I put it inthe frig. til early evening.


----------

